# Damn you Warp...



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

.. your whole "getting rid of my current bike" got me thinking.. thinking is bad for the wallet and now UGI is on fire:madmax: . I can't keep this off of my mind and UGI can't be contained:madman: . You know I'm being drooling for a Preston, but now Preston grew up an became the bigger brother...........he's sucha' teenage DIRTBAG!!!!!!!!!!

Geezzee!, I want one of these for 2007, I already have the perfect fork, so what else could I need that money can't buy. I know, I know my six is nice and it's still beyond my skills, but what a beauty is this DB 

Blitz II was also a contender, but 500 bucks can make for nicer specs (both are SP bikes), like getting a Rocco, rear hub, and cranks: have to sell some parts though.

whatdayathink???? should I get rid of the Six or not? take me back to reality... or not


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I should have made a thread called "Damn you Rito...". I originally had in mind buying a modest Z1 Sport. Now, because of your fault and Chad's, I sold a bunch of stuff (no, I didnt go to la Zona Rosa warp) to to order the 66rc2x :madmax: At least my UGI is cured for a long while (Im broke now ).

I told you, you should get a Dirtbag instead of the Preston!! Ive heard that the preston is really nice, but that you can certainly feel that its a short travel bike. Although...a Bottlerocket is definitely one sexy bike...

About getting rid of your Six... Maybe you should follow Warp's example. Put it up to sale for a while to let time pass and see if you really want to get rid of it.

ps. I know the Totem is big, but in that particular pic it looks ENORMOUS


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Different strokes for different folks.

I'm a married guy with a kid and a ton of obligations that limit my bike budget. This bling-o-mania of mine as of late is product of the proximity of the X-Mas bonus (aguinaldo)... I've been waiting all year long working my arse off for a reward.

He's ABOUT to get married, with a healthy (for now) budget.

I think, from experience, that he should buy NOW the blingliest possible within his budget. Why? Sooner he'll have to share his money and will incurr in an endless list of obligations that I'll not bore you with.

Bro... go get the bike of your dream now! After, it'll be harder. Not impossible, just harder.

We in mexico don't have bags of money laying around for bikes, or at least have it harder to get a high end one.

My advice would be to get the best bike you can afford while you still can. Sell the Six, I think it'll be a much easier sell than the Blade. Many people around here are into DH and in a budget, so your bike can be a REALLY nice option for someone wanting to get serious at FR/DH.

The Blade is a nice bike, but there are tons of cheaper bikes for the job. It's a sell for more for a "conoisseur", hence a harder one.

And yeah, put it up for sale, see your chances, etc.

That DB is PLAIN COOL! Go Roco TST or RC.

Have you looked at Banshees?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> At least my UGI is cured for a long while (Im broke now ).


Hey, Sas!

Where did you get your Race shinguards?
I want some


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

He got them at JensonUSA I believe...

Hey Roberto do you still want to share shipping costs? Chad told me he could make me pay like 15 bucks of taxes but my insurance in case they loose the 66SL is gonna drop :S

What should I do I have no money :S


----------



## pol (Aug 3, 2005)

Rito, no importa que bici tengas siempre va a existir otra que te guste mas. Yo MORIA por la Dawg, y ahora que la tengo MUERO por una Nomad, y miro con ojos de odio y envidia a todos los que poseen una. De igual manera se que le puedo sacar mucho mas a mi bici, y planeo usarla por lo menos 2 años mas. Pero se que el día que me compre la Nomad existirá otra que me guste mas. Somos victimas de la mercadotecnia, que le podemos hacer.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hola Pablo, hace mucho que no te metias eh.

Forget about the insurace shiat, Chad told me he has just lost 1 package in his life and being size of a letter. 1 in 300 packages 

Damn, I want my 66 SL NOWWW


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Hey, Sas!
> 
> Where did you get your Race shinguards?
> I want some


Yes, I got them at Jenson. They had them at Blue sky for 29 bucks, so I pricematched them. I had to ship them 2 day air so they would reach MTBGiovanni at time, which turned out to be another 10 bucks. At Soho Bikes they had/have them for 600 pesos, so I saved about 150 pesos... 
They have turned out to be pretty good. They dont move a bit and they are pretty comfortable.

You have a good point there Warp... If I had the money, I definitely would buy the best bike I could. I was recommending to do that because its more friendly to the wallet. But, if money is not such a big issue then go with the Dirtbag :thumbsup: I plan to buy a frame in the distant future. If I had to choose now, it would be either a Blitz II, a Dirtbag or a Bottlerocket (Uzzi Vpx maybe, though its real expensive).

Hmmmm.... what about a pink Bottlerocket??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

If I had to buy a frame right now I would by a Duncon Tosa Inu or a Versus Blitz II, Blitz is more pedaleable and Duncon Tosa Inu is.... nice


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ritopc if you are economically stable and dont have big debts or anything like that then go for it, you will thank me later.

If you have some things to buy at home, debts or anything then just keep the Six, its a very good bike that its running at its climax, just enjoy it and progress... 

The prime time to sell the Six is right now, before it looses too much value I say. Give yourself a Christmas treat 

Oh btw, how did you pay for the 66's taxes, like do you they get charged automatically to your CC card or what?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> He got them at JensonUSA I believe...
> 
> Hey Roberto do you still want to share shipping costs? Chad told me he could make me pay like 15 bucks of taxes but my insurance in case they loose the 66SL is gonna drop :S
> 
> What should I do I have no money :S


If he's shipping it through USPS EMS, it only has insurance for 100 bucks, at that price tag *which would be the wiser and most cost effective solution), you'll pay something like 170 pesitos.. not bad. I would suggest you to declare it at 100 buck (Chad declared mine at 80 bucks and I ended up paying just 130 pesos Taxes... Cool!)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ritopc if you are economically stable and dont have big debts or anything like that then go for it, you will thank me later.
> 
> If you have some things to buy at home, debts or anything then just keep the Six, its a very good bike that its running at its climax, just enjoy it and progress...


Wise advise; the six is indeed in its best right now (and I really love the bike). Probably the best thing for now would be to wait for a while and let the UGI grow on its own until it becomes unbearable... and then pull the trigger.

For sure I know I want that bike... lets see for how long I can contain UGI:eekster:



tacubaya said:


> Oh btw, how did you pay for the 66's taxes, like do you they get charged automatically to your CC card or what?


I payed cash in the postal office -coz I used USPS EMS. Not sure how to pay for duties if it is shipped by a carrier though.

BTW, that Tosa Inu is another sweet ride; although i like better my six. Still, Duncon's are really cool.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hmmmm.... what about a pink Bottlerocket??


Bottlerockets are nice too; I am not sure it would be a good choice for Mexico though. It is more of a slopestyle bike suited for smooth, groomed, fast trails; not excactly the kinda trails we have in Mexico.

If I were living near to whistler that would be my weapon of choice. I doubt it would perform well on the shore though (slacker head angle, and lower bb, are not the best things for scketchy technical situations)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ....
> 
> I payed cash in the postal office -coz I used USPS EMS. Not sure how to pay for duties if it is shipped by a carrier though.
> 
> BTW, that Tosa Inu is another sweet ride; although i like better my six. Still, Duncon's are really cool.


When you use UPS, the bus that comes with the shipment charges you at your home.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Well I'm shipping my 66 together with Rzozayas stuff through GPM or EMS, so maybe Rzozaya can pick them up and then I pay for the taxes...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get a disc brake for 800 pesos? I have some ideas in mind...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

bb7 are $59 bucks at price point


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nevermind the brake thing, problem solved.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Nevermind the brake thing, problem solved.


I was going to put that in my signature :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> I was going to put that in my signature :madmax: :madmax:


Huh??? WTFFF


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Huh??? WTFFF


The thingy about the gravity dropper...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh sh1t....
I talked with the friend who is bringing my 66rc2x. He told me that he is going for 1 week to South Africa before coming to Mex. That means that the 66 is travelling 
US --> SA --> MEX.... Plus, he is arriving 1 week later than before 
:madman: :madman: :eekster: :


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Oh sh1t....
> I talked with the friend who is bringing my 66rc2x. He told me that he is going for 1 week to South Africa before coming to Mex. That means that the 66 is travelling
> US --> SA --> MEX.... Plus, he is arriving 1 week later than before
> :madman: :madman: :eekster: :


If it makes for any consolation, my Phaon, traveled from Germany to USA. Then from IL to TX and from then it travelled from Chihuahua to Mazatlan and then back to DF.

Not to mention my AM1 travelled from Italy to USA. Then to NZ, then Spain and then back to USA and then to DF !!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

What about your brakes Warp? Do you want them to get sent with Rzoz and my stuff or until your adaptors arrive?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> What about your brakes Warp? Do you want them to get sent with Rzoz and my stuff or until your adaptors arrive?


I'll wait for the stuff to show up at Chad's
He was offering 203/180 combo, but it's overkill for my riding and weight. Louises are already pretty strong in 160mm... At least Mada is not complaining of lack of power.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay that is fine, I'l gonna order my 66 SL on Monday  Warp do you have any recommendations for the 66 SL so my seals dont break and spill fluid on the negative air chamber? Its my only worry... :s


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Okay that is fine, I'l gonna order my 66 SL on Monday  Warp do you have any recommendations for the 66 SL so my seals dont break and spill fluid on the negative air chamber? Its my only worry... :s


Just make sure the first chamber to pump is the PAR and it ALWAYS, BY ANY MEAN, it has to be pumped 30 PSI more than the main chamber.

I'd start by putting 50PSI on the PAR first and 20 on the main to start with. I don't know recommendations from Zoke regarding pressures at your weight, though. I heard they're rather hard for the weights.

Oh... and the REAL travel is 175, not 180... Stated by Marzocchi Italy. If you notice the ATA winds down by itself, then you may need to send the fork back, but current batches should be trouble-free.

Don't worry... they're reliable.

One more thing!! Don't be cheapo and get a pump... You'll regret not having one. 25 bucks now could save you from having to spend 50 on sending the fork back. I know what's to be on a tight budget, before you flame me.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just called Chad and ordered my 66 SL WOOOOOOOO

He is gonna ship everything to Rzozayas place (or post office). He says its gonna be sent on Monday and received bewtween Friday and Monday!!

Woo I am so happy. About the pump thing, anyone know where I can get one cheap here in Mexico or maybe someone can lend it to me?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I just called Chad and ordered my 66 SL WOOOOOOOO
> 
> He is gonna ship everything to Rzozayas place (or post office). He says its gonna be sent on Monday and received bewtween Friday and Monday!!
> 
> Woo I am so happy. About the pump thing, anyone know where I can get one cheap here in Mexico or maybe someone can lend it to me?


I implied Chad could have gotten you one.... Zokes run ridiculously low pressures so pumps with small range gauges are better.

Mine goes up to 300, but it's only good for the shock. For the fork, I literally count the pumpings I give, because I get sag way before the needle on the gauge moves anywhere.

BTW.....

*BIG CONGRATS!!!!!*

Maybe the best improvement for a bike comes from a nice fork and/or sweet wheels. Enjoy!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ata winds down by itself? its a 66 SL not a 66 SL ATA 1...

I think some people are setting their fork with 5 PAR, 45 PSI in possitive and 120 in negative or something like that, I sent a mail to Chad to check If he had some cheap pumps and also to see if he can advise me on the initial settings.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Ata winds down by itself? its a 66 SL not a 66 SL ATA 1...
> 
> I think some people are setting their fork with 5 PAR, 45 PSI in possitive and 120 in negative or something like that, I sent a mail to Chad to check If he had some cheap pumps and also to see if he can advise me on the initial settings.


Nevermind my comments if yours ain't a '07.... Sorry.

Just follow Zoke's indications for relation between + and - pressures and off you go. You can't really do nothing to it but give proper maintenance and lubrication to the Doppio Air cartridge at the intervals stated by the manual.

I'll keep an eye open for any potential problems... but so far, the 66SL's have been the shiznitz.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Can you teach me the magic of Doppio Air cartridge mantainance?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I just called Chad and ordered my 66 SL WOOOOOOOO
> 
> He is gonna ship everything to Rzozayas place (or post office). He says its gonna be sent on Monday and received bewtween Friday and Monday!!
> 
> Woo I am so happy. About the pump thing, anyone know where I can get one cheap here in Mexico or maybe someone can lend it to me?


I did´n´t know there gonna be two different shipments (Roberto´s and Rene´s).. does that mean my stuff is coming with Roberto´s or Rene´s????

Roberto,

I ordered some small parts from Chad ( Grips, stinger chain guide, and DB bar end plugs), is that ok if they are shipped along with your stuff??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:
 

> I did´n´t know there gonna be two different shipments (Roberto´s and Rene´s).. does that mean my stuff is coming with Roberto´s or Rene´s????
> 
> Roberto,
> 
> I ordered some small parts from Chad ( Grips, stinger chain guide, and DB bar end plugs), is that ok if they are shipped along with your stuff??


Wow... Chad is getting a ton of business from us 

Damn, I still have to wait 17 days to get my hands on the 66 :madmax:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I did´n´t know there gonna be two different shipments (Roberto´s and Rene´s).. does that mean my stuff is coming with Roberto´s or Rene´s????
> 
> Roberto,
> 
> I ordered some small parts from Chad ( Grips, stinger chain guide, and DB bar end plugs), is that ok if they are shipped along with your stuff??


Well... we didn't decided until today. CHad had 203/180 for my brakes, but that's overkill for me. So I decided to wait.

I think Roberto and Tacu are impatient for their stuff, so they are rushing their shipment.

You can have your stuff sent with mine. Only glitch is that I don't have a delivery date. Magura has the adaptors backordered.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> Well... we didn't decided until today. CHad had 203/180 for my brakes, but that's overkill for me. So I decided to wait.


Excellent choice Warp. 180/160 for you  !~!



Warp said:


> I think Roberto and Tacu are impatient for their stuff, so they are rushing their shipment.


Someone wants his silky smooth white fork to match the big coil on the back !~!



Warp said:


> You can have your stuff sent with mine. Only glitch is that I don't have a delivery date. Magura has the adaptors backordered.


Good news about the maggie brakes!~! I still run Avid BBDB's with FR-1's.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... we didn't decided until today. CHad had 203/180 for my brakes, but that's overkill for me. So I decided to wait.
> 
> I think Roberto and Tacu are impatient for their stuff, so they are rushing their shipment.
> 
> You can have your stuff sent with mine. Only glitch is that I don't have a delivery date. Magura has the adaptors backordered.


Ritopc, if you want, message me and we'll tell chad to send your stuff with ours, I don't think there will be a problem.

Ok, here's a pic I'm drooling all over, in fact, my new lap is wet with droool!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Ritopc, if you want, message me and we'll tell chad to send your stuff with ours, I don't think there will be a problem.
> 
> Ok, here's a pic I'm drooling all over, in fact, my new lap is wet with droool!


haha... actually I think Chad is sending my stuff along with yours on monday (coz that was waht I agree with Warp and Chad before splitting the shipment) , let me confirm it with him then.

Roberto, did you get a new fork? which one? AM?... or the so mentioned white fork is Tacu's?

BTW, nice wheels, your bike is barely pimped now  .. congrats.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> haha... actually I think Chad is sending my stuff along with yours on monday (coz that was waht I agree with Warp and Chad before splitting the shipment) , let me confirm it with him then.
> 
> Roberto, did you get a new fork? which one? AM?... or the so mentioned white fork is Tacu's?
> 
> BTW, nice wheels, your bike is barely pimped now  .. congrats.


I did get a new fork, a zocchi AM 1 SL (the white one   )....

and no, my bike's not pimped yet, I need the violet peluche and a copy of the Virgin Mary and a boom box fixed to my top tube...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp I just followed your wise indications and my UGI and ordered a Marzocchi Low Pressure pump... now I just have to find an excuse to give my folks about the rise in CC bills.. seriously


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> and no, my bike's not pimped yet, ...


yeah right, you're such a winnie in front of UGI.... Same as Mada, it most be hard to be you.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I did get a new fork, a zocchi AM 1 SL (the white one   )....
> 
> and no, my bike's not pimped yet, I need the violet peluche and a copy of the Virgin Mary and a boom box fixed to my top tube...


Yummy..... AM 1 sl  
I think theres nothing left to pimp in your bike :skep: What are you going to do with your UGI next???


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I did get a new fork, a zocchi AM 1 SL (the white one   )....
> 
> and no, my bike's not pimped yet, I need the violet peluche and a copy of the Virgin Mary and a boom box fixed to my top tube...


hey it sounds like a FS, RS, And Zocchi battle.. which for are you getting rid of, RS or Fox? 
Are you selling the looser, have you think in the price? are you interested in doing a AM/Z! comparisson? I mean you already would have a 20mm front hub to test them


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> hey it sounds like a FS, RS, And Zocchi battle.. which for are you getting rid of, RS or Fox?
> Are you selling the looser, have you think in the price? are you interested in doing a AM/Z! comparisson? I mean you already would have a 20mm front hub to test them


I'm guetting rid of the Fox, I already have a buyer...

The Fox and RS are very, very good (the AM is just because UGI hits hard), but I think that the Revelation is a little better than the Talas R.

I don't know about the Z1 comparison, we'll see...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yummy..... AM 1 sl
> I think theres nothing left to pimp in your bike :skep: What are you going to do with your UGI next???


I don't know.. go to el mercado and buy the peluchito...

I don't want to think on ugi for now.....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't know.. go to el mercado and buy the peluchito...
> 
> I don't want to think on ugi for now.....


What about dumping those brakes and shifters and go the full monty and get some real brakes (like Maguras or Hopes) and some real shiters like X.0 or X.9?

You still need a Thomson seatpost, an Answer Pro-Taper bar...

Are you short in UGI?
Uncle Warp has a bling list for you (unless you're called Whafe).


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> What about dumping those brakes and shifters and go the full monty and get some real brakes (like Maguras or Hopes) and some real shiters like X.0 or X.9?
> 
> You still need a Thomson seatpost, an Answer Pro-Taper bar...
> 
> ...


Hahahaha uncle warp. 
Make a bling list for my bike  Then Rzozaya can proceed to buy that list to satisfy his UGI. Theres not onse single bling component on MY bike :nono: Everyone knows that you cant ride a bike unless its got something blingy on it.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> What about dumping those brakes and shifters and go the full monty and get some real brakes (like Maguras or Hopes) and some real shiters like X.0 or X.9?
> 
> You still need a Thomson seatpost, an Answer Pro-Taper bar...
> 
> ...


Geeez. I still have old Avid BBDB's and XT rear D on Deore shifters :blush: :blush: . They go well with my tradesman's EA50 bar (which I never liked though but continue to use due to cost of replacement) :eekster: :eekster: . I thought my XT hubs I got two years ago were bling :bluefrown: :bluefrown:.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545 you can add a titanium bolt to the cranks and that is sure enough bling


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> What about dumping those brakes and shifters and go the full monty and get some real brakes (like Maguras or Hopes) and some real shiters like X.0 or X.9?
> 
> You still need a Thomson seatpost, an Answer Pro-Taper bar...
> 
> ...


ROTFL!

Actually.... that's what I was thinking for next year, hahahahah... well, no the seatpost and Aswer pro-taper bar, but I was looking forward to Hope Mono M4 and X.9 shifters and rear dr!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> Geeez. I still have old Avid BBDB's and XT rear D on Deore shifters :blush: :blush: . They go well with my tradesman's EA50 bar (which I never liked though but continue to use due to cost of replacement) :eekster: :eekster: . I thought my XT hubs I got two years ago were bling :bluefrown: :bluefrown:.


Hey AM... I think you are partly guilty on rzozayas UGI attack on the AM 1 sl. With all your "my AM 1 is the ducks nuts" and "my AM1 is better than a Revelation" in the Titus forum....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey AM... I think you are partly guilty on rzozayas UGI attack on the AM 1 sl. With all your "my AM 1 is the ducks nuts" and "my AM1 is better than a Revelation" in the Titus forum....


yea, AM and Warp, 545 is right! you two guys should chip in and help pay with some of the UGI-stuff you made me buy! yea, go talk with Chad and tell him that you'll help with the stuff!!



j/k


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey AM... I think you are partly guilty on rzozayas UGI attack on the AM 1 sl. With all your "my AM 1 is the ducks nuts" and "my AM1 is better than a Revelation" in the Titus forum....


ok ok I guess I was a little shortsighted....

anything Marzocchi is the ducks nuts and 66SL ATA is better than Revelation....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> ....66SL ATA is better than Revelation....


hmmm...not if you want it for a Specialized Epic or another XC racer... then probably both are too big...


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> hmmm...not if you want it for a Specialized Epic or another XC racer... then probably both are too big...


naaahhh.... a fork is never too big .... just the bikes toooo small !~!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

A small update on my 66rc2x...

FedEx f*ucked up. They sent it to Philadelphia instead of New Jersey, and it arrived at a guy's named Edd Patel house. He refused it, since it was not his package. What I think may have happened is that, in Chicago, they changed the barcode because it was "unreadable". They must have put an incorrect barcode...
I know it will probably be fixed. However, my friend leaves on Thursday, so I doubt it will reach him in time.... Maybe they should send it back to Chad.
Needless to say, im very very p!ssed off. I had to work very hard on persuading my dad to agree to give his CC info to a stranger,
so he will obviously be pretty p!ssed off too. Not with Fedex, but with ME


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> A small update on my 66rc2x...
> 
> FedEx f*ucked up. They sent it to Philadelphia instead of New Jersey, and it arrived at a guy's named Edd Patel house. He refused it, since it was not his package. What I think may have happened is that, in Chicago, they changed the barcode because it was "unreadable". They must have put an incorrect barcode...
> I know it will probably be fixed. However, my friend leaves on Thursday, so I doubt it will reach him in time.... Maybe they should send it back to Chad.
> ...


Talk with Chad... maybe he can express mail you another 66 to philly and get the original 66 back....


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Talk with Chad... maybe he can express mail you another 66 to philly and get the original 66 back....


I think that is not possible because Chad orders them from Marzocchi USA and it would take 3-4 days. Any news on our shipment Roberto?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> A small update on my 66rc2x...
> 
> FedEx f*ucked up. They sent it to Philadelphia instead of New Jersey, and it arrived at a guy's named Edd Patel house. He refused it, since it was not his package. What I think may have happened is that, in Chicago, they changed the barcode because it was "unreadable". They must have put an incorrect barcode...
> I know it will probably be fixed. However, my friend leaves on Thursday, so I doubt it will reach him in time.... Maybe they should send it back to Chad.
> ...


That sucks, two hole days is time enough for fedex to fix the problem though (that if they know they have a problem). Talk to Chad, maybe he can help you out looking at things with Fedex.

Good luck and hopefuly you'll have no problem.


----------

